# Electric Vehicle Charging Stations



## FyrBldgGuy (Aug 20, 2010)

The big new push is to install Electric Vehicle Charging Stations in as many locations as possible.  To cut down on the time it takes to charge a vehicle it is necessary to install a large capacitor or battery bank.  So will the codes be written before or after the first accident?  Will this be part of the Electrical Code or the Fire Code or both?


----------



## globe trekker (Aug 20, 2010)

FyrBldgGuy,

See Art. 625  -  Electric Vehicle Charging System   &   Art. 626  -  Electrified Truck Parking Spaces,

...from the 2008 NEC.

.


----------



## FredK (Aug 20, 2010)

More detail on charging station is here: http://www.etecevs.com/PHEV-activities/eTecBro052108.1e.pdf.  Their contact person was a Marc Sobelman.  His email msobelman@etecevs.com.

He came by the office a couple of months ago and dropped off some info.  Even had a home design for the garage electric and a sample for a commercial design.  Sounds interesting at this point.


----------



## globe trekker (Aug 20, 2010)

FyrBldgGuy,

Because these type of fueling stations would be designed as a "new, stand alone" type,  or incorporated

in to an existing [ typical ] petroleum type fueling station,  more of the adopted codes and standards

would need to be addressed:  Zoning, Building, manufacturers requirements',  as well as,  the

Electrical and Fire Codes.   Also, there are numerous references in the NFPA codes.

.


----------



## cda (Aug 20, 2010)

Might As well throw in the natural gas home fueling stations


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Aug 23, 2010)

If the point of sale is owned by an electric utility does the exemption for electric utilities in the NEC still apply?


----------



## globe trekker (Aug 23, 2010)

FyrBldgGuy,

I would say No! The exemption for the POCO does not apply, *UNLESS*, the POCO

electrical requirements are more restrictive than the AHJ.      There are other

variables at play  (  i.e. - the Zoning,  parking,  any adopted ordinances,  site

ingress / egress,  etc.  ).

.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Aug 23, 2010)

The point of sale is just like your meter on your house.  From the meter in the NEC applies.  But from the transformer to the meter, including the meter that is not part of the NEC.  The electric vehicle charging station is a meter with a credit card slot.  The electric utility can now replace the big oil companies.  The California PUC has determined that EV charging stations are not within the scope of the CPUC.  So theres the crack in the floor.


----------



## globe trekker (Aug 23, 2010)

FyrBldgGuy,

Are you saying that the POCO has governance over all aspects of these charging

stations? Suppose emergency personnel have to respond to one of these

stations and the egress / ingress is too narrow or otherwise bottle necked?

What about fire extinguishing requirements, E-911 adressing, parking,

Zoning setback distances, etc. ?   

.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Aug 24, 2010)

What I am saying is that if the NEC exemption applies to EV Charging stations because it is owned by the Utility then how do we ensure the safety of the people who access the EV Charging station.  The station could be in front of a store, in a mall parking lot, it could be in front of a restaurant.  The EV Charging station takes about 20 minutes to recharge a car.  So the idea is to put them in locations where people will be doing other things.  But to make the charger effective they may need a large capacitor or battery bank.  That could be located in a vault adjacent to the charger or underground.  The equipment could be lead-acid based, lithium-ion, nickel-metal hydryde, or number of new technologies.


----------



## north star (Aug 24, 2010)

-- Comments deleted by north star --


----------



## pwood (Aug 24, 2010)

had a station installed here recently by a motel. i believe it was a 90 amp breaker located in dedicated a parking space to charge the vehicle. the install was paid for from a grant from some corporation. these stations will be installed up and down the west coast for the anticipated purchases of teslas and voltas, etc..the receptacles and units are supposedly a universal design that will accomodate all makes and models. looks like the future is here and now!


----------



## globe trekker (Aug 24, 2010)

FyrBldgGuy,

How is the AHJ going to make any money off of the "installed charging stations"?

Who is designing / applying the ADA guidelines, ...what about the zoning of

these stations?  If an EV Station is installed in to a parking space, who actually

checks the parking space count for compliance now that one / some have been

removed?   An electrical fire is occurring at one of these stations, who

responds,  ...the POCO?    Who verifies compliance of the storage amounts

of the batteries / other hazardous materials?   ...And on and on and on.

Seems to me like the AHJ ought to have their collective fingers in this type

of fueling operation.    Are you saying that the AHJ's won't have any input?

.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Aug 26, 2010)

What I am saying is the codes, regulations, etc. will be developed after many stations are installed.  This is cutting edge at high speed.  DOE is dumping hundreds of millions into these projects.


----------



## beach (Aug 26, 2010)

For about ten years, our city inspection vehicles were electric and we had a row of charging stations, we still have some charging stations for the public. There are also charging stations at our mall....... I have never seen a battery bank or capacitor used at a charging station and I can't think of a reason why you would need them. The charging station is basically an appliance connected to a 220v circuit......

Of course, now we drive gas guzzleing SUVs....... after the gasoline UST's were removed


----------



## globe trekker (Aug 27, 2010)

FyrBldgGuy,



> What I am saying is *the codes, regulations, etc. will be developed after many stations are installed.*This is cutting edge at high speed. DOE is dumping hundreds of millions into these projects.


Isn't this putting the "cart before the horse"?  

.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Aug 27, 2010)

The new type of charging station will be designed to fully charge a vehicle in 20 minutes or less.  The station will be 480 volt.  That is a big difference.


----------

